

Show HN: Babysteps for iOS - Instragram for Parents - nhangen
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/babysteps/id443281751?mt=8

======
nhangen
We're in the middle of launching another product (IgnitionDeck), so I haven't
had time to write a blog post or talk about this app, but we built it because
we wanted a way to capture daily photos of our children, in a way that took
advantage of photos already taken.

We're still iterating on design (long way to go), and working on the server
side functions, such as user accounts, custom photo pages (ala Instagram,
Camera+), and iCloud backup, but it's getting there.

I'm eager to get feedback from people that find this sort of thing useful.
We're not formally "launching," but trying to keep working the MVP until we
feel it's ready to announce to the world. So I guess you could call this a
soft launch.

